# Trivia 9/21



## luckytrim (Sep 21, 2019)

trivia 9/21
DID YOU KNOW ...
One of the largest pyramids in the world is a Bass Pro Shops  in Memphis,
Tennessee.


1. Who Wrote That ?
"Cat's Cradle" (1963), "Slaughter-house Five" (1969) and  "Breakfast of
Champions" (1973)...
2. The killing of Tybalt and Mercutio are key events in which  one of
Shakespeare's plays?
  a. - Julius Caesar
  b. - Othello
  c. - Macbeth
  d. - Romeo and Juliet
3. Where did the Oregon Trail begin ?
(Hint; a city in Missouri...)
4. What cartographic feature is a famous novel by Henry  Miller?
5. Semiconductor chip manufacturer Integrated Electronics  changed their name
to ..... what ?
6. Which late night talk show host did Oprah finally end a  16-year feud with 
by going on his show?
7. In 2005, this person went with his/her graduation class to  the island of 
Aruba and was never heard from again. Who was it?
(Hint; Initials are N.H. - Three Syllables in  each...)
8. Who was the first recipient of a posthumous Academy Award  nomination for 
Best Actor / Actress ?
  a. - Heath Ledger
  b. - Audie Murphy
  c. - James Dean
  d. - Carole Lombard

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The USA holds the title of ‘Most Obese country’, due to the  percentage of
citizens who are overweight.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Kurt Vonnegut
2. - d
3. Independence, Mo.
4. 'Tropic of Cancer'
5. Intel
6. David Letterman
7.  Natalee Holloway
8. - c

CRAP !!
The Marshall Islands, Kuwait, Samoa, Palau and Micronesia all  have a higher
percentage of obese citizens, but these are very small  populations.
That being said, the USA ranks 12th on the list, and is the  most obese of
any of the larger countries, at 36.2%...


----------

